# How to effectively grow the strain blue dream.



## Kyfarmerb (May 21, 2020)

Hi ladies and gentlemen.this thread is for us growers to share our experience and tips in the growing of the strain blue dream.also you can check out my current grow journal here.its called, back in the saddle again.happy growing y'all.


----------



## Steve1 (May 21, 2020)

If I'm wrong excuse me but isn't Blue Dream one of the strains that strains like Blue Fire was derived from? I read somewhere that Blue Dream is a strain that has been around awhile


----------



## burnin1 (May 21, 2020)

There are a lot of strains that start with "Blue".  Many of them are Blueberry crosses like Blue Dream I believe.

Blue Dream is relatively easy to grow and has a high yield.  It needs to be topped or it will grow a single cola.  It tends to foxtail in flower sometimes.
I love the smell and taste of Blue Dream.  I can always tell if someone has smoked Blue Dream just by the smell of the smoke in the room.
Blue Dream has been one of my all time favorite strains for many years.  
​


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 22, 2020)

I’m currently growing a couple blue dream auto that I somehow acquired seed for...last year I grew some for a friend who thought it might help with his diabetes...don’t know if he even tried it but I heard he recently lost a toe or two to the disease...on that cheery note...good luck with your grow!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 22, 2020)

Thx y'all.yeah she must be topped unless your growing in sog or something.i topped my current 3 blue dream girls multiple times each .she is not as leafy as her roommates and she is def longer,taller and it seems thicker stems top to bottom than the og and the gsc.bud development is about the same now like day 13 flower.lets now see how she likes the scrog.thx again for the input.please stop over tommorow or so to my grow journal.entering wk 3 update and pics.happy growing y'all.


----------



## St_Nick (May 22, 2020)

Blue Dream has been around for years.  I last grew the strain 4 years ago indoors and enjoyed it immensely.  Seems as I remember her going long, 70-75 days I think.  Most of the stuff I grow now flowers in around 60-63 days..  Good luck


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 23, 2020)

Yeah she is def longer than her peep,s next to her.i really like the slight stretch and node structure of her.long but not so long as to not produce solid formed buds.here is a Saturday morning update on the blue dream...
Week 3 ,day 14 flower.
She seems to be a heavy feeder.not picky , easily manageable and the three are very uniform in structure and size.all three are gearing up for lots of bud.all three are the back row in the back scrog of this picture...


----------



## AladinSane (May 23, 2020)

Looking great, good job.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 24, 2020)

Day 15 flower.60 days total growth.doing great here no problems they are just blessing me.happy growing to all.


----------



## AladinSane (May 24, 2020)

More green goodness to gaze upon. You will be real happy before long.


----------



## St_Nick (May 24, 2020)

Nice canopy


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 24, 2020)

Thx brohams ,been treating her right.if momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

Day 17 flower for the blue dream girls.all three are looking to be identical in growth, development and structure.and all of them are already pushing out trichomes!!!!.gonna now start adding some carbs to them.some molasses.unsulpherd.the b.d. girls are there in the BK row against the wall.all bigger than og and gsc around her.


----------



## Steve1 (May 26, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> If I'm wrong excuse me but isn't Blue Dream one of the strains that strains like Blue Fire was derived from? I read somewhere that Blue Dream is a strain that has been around awhile


From what I understand the BlueFire OG I have growing is a cross between Blue Dream and Wifi OG


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

Yes that sounds correct.you got some pics of her?


----------



## Steve1 (May 26, 2020)

This is a picture on my phone that isn’t just the Bluefire OG. When I get home I can take some more specific photos


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 26, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> This is a picture on my phone that isn’t just the Bluefire OG. When I get home I can take some more specific photos
> View attachment 261887


Cool.looking good bro


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 1, 2020)

Yoyoyo my peeps, check in here tomorrow morning to see the day 24 flower update.all is swell my way, Happy growing to y'all.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 5, 2020)

Sorry about the late update,
I've been pretty busy lately.well here we are.Day 28 flower...the blue dream girls are looking beautiful.triching up nicely and also putting on weight by the day.no issues to report here only pics of trichs!!!!.well please feel free to ask any and all questions,I love the feed back.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 5, 2020)

Looking good. Halfway there now


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 9, 2020)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen,here we are at Day 2 of week 5.were looking good in the garden,girls getting frostier by the hour, literally.i do seem to have a slight nutrient deficiency in a og and one gsc.its probably due to switching over to flower nutes on day one of flower instead of my customary continuing on with veg nutes for first ten days of flower,witch in turn helps the last stretch with added nitrogen.this was me experimenting some,it does benefit some strains to do this or not do this.we know now that the blue dream benefited from running the flower nutes day one of flower, actually gaining the most weight and being the frostiest so far.this is exciting cause we know she will most likely go a week longer than the others due to her sativa traits.she has potential to be massive.and now we know that it is more beneficial to feed the og and gsc veg nutes the first ten two fourteen days from flip.dont you love this process?.the dialing in and perfecting?.here are some pics from this morning.ill see y'all around day 1 of week 6.until then happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue dream is probably my all time fav!   Looking good!


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 9, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Blue dream is probably my all time fav!   Looking good!


Yes she seems so bluey gooey.i was more excited about the gsc than the blue dream but the growth of frost and the aromas from her are changing my mind.i am telling you she is getting rediculously thick and frosty.just look and see for yourself...


----------



## Cannagrammy (Jun 9, 2020)

She is looking scrumptious!


----------

